# Plymouth NH - Snow!



## billski (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice little blast hit Plymouth and south this afternoon.  Unlucky me, I got stuck on 93S @ Cantebury just as 40 highly skilled winter drivers decided to plow into each other.  What carnage!
I was about 2 miles behind the mess, had a good hour's wait, which was less than many.

I have never seen so many car parts littering the road side!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 9, 2011)

I was stuck also but I was 10 miles behind it.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 9, 2011)

That's an ugly sight. Bummer you guys got stuck. 

Canterbury and Plymouth are almost 40 miles apart from each other so I am not sure what Plymouth snow has to do with an accident just north of Concord? This snow was just enough to be dangerous... enough to coat the roads but not enough to slow people down.


----------



## billski (Jan 9, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> That's an ugly sight. Bummer you guys got stuck.
> 
> Canterbury and Plymouth are almost 40 miles apart from each other so I am not sure what Plymouth snow has to do with an accident just north of Concord? This snow was just enough to be dangerous... enough to coat the roads but not enough to slow people down.



There was a squall band that came in from the SE and traveled NW from Canterbury to Plymouth and 30 miles south.  I hit the leading edge of that snow band in Plymouth (ah, I was pointing out Plymouth because is finally white!), peaking at its heaviest about 30 miles south of Plymouth  and had no trouble driving through it at posted speed.

Ostensibly the accident was caused by white out conditions caused by that same band, having hit there a tad earlier  The claim was that the roads became "icy".  I wasn't in the accident, so I don't know for certain, but I am slightly skeptical of that description.  I never experience winds significant enough to cause a white out.  Given all the MA and RI plates involved, I suspect winter driving inexperience and lack of snow tires were a contributing factor.  Of course bad driving behavior such as bully tailgating probably didn't help.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 9, 2011)

You think.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 9, 2011)

Glad you guys weren't "in" it!  Wow, what mess!


----------



## billski (Jan 9, 2011)

Puck it said:


> You think.


  Absolutely.  My words were very clear that it was my opinion and I wasn't there.


----------

